# Porter-Cable Model 100 / Rockwell 100 Questions



## Briant_B (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello all, I recently acquired a PC 100. I have two questions for others that own or have owned it or the old Rockwell version.

Does it only accept a 1/4" collet or is/was a 1/2" collet available?

Is there any advantage to having this over a small trim router?

For instance since it's 7/8 HP, with a little more bulk than say a Bosch Colt @ 1 HP, smaller, variable speed, and both with 1/4" collets. 

TIA


----------



## genecooper (Nov 17, 2012)

The 100's only accept a 1/4" collet.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Briant.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Trim routers are designed for use with one hand. Small routers are too large to use with one hand but a bit more stabile in use. The exception to this is the Colt in the new plunge base. It is more stabile than many small routers including the DeWalt 611.

Older 1 hp routers like many of the Craftsman models and the model 100's will do fine for most edge treatments. I have an old Rockwell set up in a table with a 1/4" round over bit on a permanent basis.


----------



## Briant_B (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks all! 

So what I'm getting is it could be handy to have but if you already have something like a PC 690 it might be a better idea to get a small palm trim router instead?


----------

